# anyone else got the whole series cramped in one book with the Index and appendices??



## Lord Snotty (Dec 2, 2001)

saves having to buy all the books


----------



## Thorin (Dec 2, 2001)

Yeah, I have the green paperback with Gandalf on the front, and the rune arch across the top. I bought it because all I had were old mismatched copies of the three of them and I wanted a match.

My copies of Silmarillion, Hobbit and Unfinished Tales are from the same mold (all have John Howe's artwork and all have the rune-arch across the top front). My three HoME books match each other but not the other ones.


----------



## Lord Snotty (Dec 2, 2001)

*!!!*

 thats the same copy i've got! green with a picture of Gandalf!


----------



## Retrovertigo (Dec 2, 2001)

I've got a hardback copy of all three that I bought when I was around 12, I think. It's brown and it's got a whole bunch of Alan Lee plates in it


----------



## stratosphere (Dec 3, 2001)

yep

have a paperback copy with all of it in..


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 3, 2001)

A have a really ancient one, a paperback, with the front cover and the Tale of Aragorn and Arwen missing. It must be about fifty years old..


----------



## menchu (Dec 3, 2001)

Me too. But it has no pics on the cover, just leather. My mother bought it when she was yoooooooooooounger (although there was no printing in Prehistory) and was a member of a book club.


----------



## Valinorean (Dec 4, 2001)

The single-volume seems a bit unweildy for everyday use. I have the red leather-bound single volume LotR and the green leather-bound Hobbit for keeping pretty on the shelf, but about a year ago I found a 7-volume hardback LotR (one volume for each of the 6 books and the apendices) that came in a nice case. They are a glossy black with the Red Eye on the cover of each, and the spine of each book has one letter of Tolkiens's name on it, so if you keep them in order the whole set spells T-O-L-K-I-E-N. It cost $75 U.S. dollars, but I though it would hold up great for everyday use. I have been through 3 paperback sets since the mid-eighties, which probably cost me about that. Now I hope to never need another set because of wear.


----------



## The White Rider (Dec 19, 2001)

I have a copy of LOTR in one book. Unfortunatly it is falling apart and I need to buy a new copy soon. But it will be well worth it!

-The White Rider


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 19, 2001)

Valinorean, I have the exact same set! I think it's great, very good for transportation. I really want a thick, all-in-one, hardback edition; so I could keep _that_ in mint condition and save the other one for reading. My preciousss...


----------



## Elendil (Dec 19, 2001)

I have a black-bound book club hardcover edition in one volume. It's too heavy and will probably have a pretty floppy spine by the time I'm done reading the book again. That seven volume Millennium edition is probably a good buy. I would buy it if I ever want another hardcover.


----------



## DGoeij (Dec 19, 2001)

My parents gave me a hardcover version for my 18th birthday, the one with paintings of Alan Lee in it, with a seperate wrap for the title. 
I also have 5 paperbacks wich contain the story of LOTR and the appendices, plus one for the Hobbit. Their in Dutch, used over and over again to lure friends into reading the story. Those are falling apart, so I have been quite succesfull. 
The hardcover one is for me only, in English, to enjoy LOTR for I do not know anymore how many times.


----------



## Thorondor (Dec 19, 2001)

I have the single paperback with Minas Tirith on the cover. It is ackward to read sometimes, so I would like to get a good three volume set.


----------



## Orin (Dec 20, 2001)

That's the red leather edition with the two fold out maps and a compass in the stock that tells....... no wait that's the Daisy Air Rifle I want. That's the red leather edition with two fold-out maps that I want Santa to bring for Christmas. I like the one volume hardback. It holds up better in the tub, which is where the best reading is done.


----------



## thegatesofmoria (Dec 21, 2001)

*I want the red leather bound edition for Christmas hehehe*

I've got a black 1965 Boxed set second edition with cloths covers, the eye of Sauron is in different colors on each cover, Gold, Red Orange I think and the jacket is a weird orange swirly design reminiscent of Metallica's Load cover which of course isnt just a swirly mix of color. Ahhh never mind LOL. Anyhow, Its a beautiful set but I really want the single edition in red leather.

My "The Hobbit" is a 1978 edition of the single boxed set in green which has been rereleased.

Consequently so has my 1965 edition but some changes were made, now the jackets are Alan Lee images with gilded edges and instead of the bindings text going across from left to right, its goes lengthwise to the binding. 

I also own "The Book of Lost Tales 1" in green hard cover
"The Lays of Beleriend" Metallic blue soft cover
The Smith of Wooton Major and The Farmer Giles of Ham (school library edition) oops forgot to return it
"Sir Orfeo Sir Gawain and the Green Knight and Pearl" (also school edition)
"A Guild To Middle Earth" Paperback with Hildebrandt artwork on cover
Every calendar from 1990-2001 except 1997 which was a misprint and couldnt get one bummer it was upside down
I also have several other books but the list is long...


----------



## Mithril 2000 (Dec 24, 2001)

I've got the "Red Book of Westmarch" ( the boxed one with the gold runes on it). Not cheap but Very well bound-- it has stood up well to 6 readings, being opened by well more than 180 degrees (it's THICK!), falling off the bed 50+ times, etc. It also has both prefaces, full apendices and a good discussion of the numerous printings of the book from the late 50's to the mid 60's as it made its way to the USA. I highly recommend it.
NOTE- When LOTR first became available in the USA, I was still in college and we were gobbling the paperback versions of "the trilogy" from the school bookstore as quickly as they came in!

PS-- I would dearly love to acquire a UK first edition, if any one knows where one can be found!


----------



## Thingol-Elwe (Dec 24, 2001)

I also have the one volume red hard-bound Houghtin-Mifflin (or is it Houghton-Mifflin?!) _Lord of the Rings_ with the two forewords, preface about the manuscripts/editions, appendices and index. It is definitely one of my most prized books. It can still be purchased, i saw it at a Barnes and Noble for $75 just the other day. I am very interested in this black seven volume hard bound set. Is it still in print? if so, can anyone tell me the publisher, ISBN and approx. price of it?
The Folio Society publishes The Hobbit, The Lord of the Rings and The Silmarillion, all hard bound in slipcases. (at least they did two years ago.) Their re-printings are probably from the Unwin and Allen editions, since Folio Society is a British outfit. They are pricey though . . . i have their Hobbit and Silmarillion (each approx. $40-60), but have not been able to afford their 3 vol. LOTR yet; i think it is over $120, maybe $150. All of their books are made from top-notch materials. They have many classics in addition to Tolkien's works, including translations of classics from other langs., such as Iliad and Odyssey.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 26, 2001)

I'd love the RBoW! I didn't even know there was a real edition of it published.. Silly me. *whack*
I got UT for xmas, and it's great! I have to reread the Sil, though, I can't remember a damn thing..


----------



## Mithril 2000 (Dec 26, 2001)

Pontifex-- It's not collectable as such, but it is VERY nice-- comes with a protective box, great runes/artwork in several colors embossed in the cover, VERY sturdy binding, with a nice large map folded into the back. I think they cost around $75 US. They are NOT marketed as "The Red Book of Westmarch", but that is obviously the motif. I have two, because I thought I had lost my first one, only to find the original about a year after I lost it.
I have had numerous paperback copies of the "trology" over the years. This is the nicest harbback version that I have thus far been able to find. Published by "HMCC", I think.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Dec 28, 2001)

i have a green hardcover with a jacket that has a pic of gandalf walking in the rain and elvish runes on the top and bottem


----------



## aemmett (Dec 29, 2001)

I have the one book, green with a picture of Gandalf on the front and runes at the top and bottom. I used to have 5 different copies of The Hobbit and the hardback version of LOTR but my husband left me and took them all with him. I miss the books far more than I could ever miss him. Now I have to start collecting them all again. I have just bought a hardback version of The Hobbit but won't be opening it, I just want to display it on my bookshelf. I also have LOTR in three seperate editions. In the future I intend to familiarise myself with all the other works of Tolkien. By the way, I've read LOTR 28 times and still find facts that I have missed previously.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 29, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear that. Welcome to the forum, Aemmett! 
I have two versions of the Hobbit, my brother got the latest for Christmas. I have a green one, with many mountains and a forest on the covers, and runes around the edges that read "The Hobbit or there and back again being the record of a year's journey made by Bilbo Baggins of Hobbiton. Compiled from the memoirs of JRR Tolkien, and published by George Allen and Unwin LTD".
The newest is a larger version, with a picture of Smaug sleeping on the cover (and the runes again), in gold. There are also many pictures included in the book.


----------



## StriderX (Jan 24, 2002)

I've got all three in one book also. Its a green paper back with a picture of Gandolf on the cover. It has held up pretty good so far, and the writing is easy to read.


----------



## TGC (Jan 24, 2002)

*I Do*

i for it, its about 30 or 40 years old, has the picture of Gandalf walking down a path on the cover, i think its the same one that the people have in the Lord of the Rings the movie, at least when i saw an interview, i saw the same thing in the background, but it might be a different one, i dunno. But its cool!


----------



## lilhobo (Jan 24, 2002)

i also have the one volume with Minas Tirith under a red blood sky...awesome sight 

even the bashki animated version depicted the reddened sky better


----------

